# Prestolite forklift motor for gokart



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

It appears that the "RU" suffix indicates remanufactured. The "MTY" defines the electric design. I think that is a 7.2" frame dia, 33 slot, 7" core. No doubt a fine robust motor maybe big enough to rip a cart apart. Likely 100+lbs. 

The MJQ motor is a 7.2" dia frame also but uses a 5" core and 45 slots with a bit narrower brush. Likely ~15lbs lighter. Ultimate torque lower by 5/7 vs MTY. Speed-torque performance similar but derated current wise but might tolerate higher voltage.

MJT is a 6.6" dia motor using a 37 slot armature 3.25" core. Basically a golf cart size motor with real guts. It might come in less than 50lbs. Unless you just want to burn the rubber off the tires, this is your best choice of the three.

They're all series wound so you need over speed protection or flack jacket.

Good luck.

major


----------



## Pota (Nov 25, 2017)

major said:


> It appears that the "RU" suffix indicates remanufactured. The "MTY" defines the electric design. I think that is a 7.2" frame dia, 33 slot, 7" core. No doubt a fine robust motor maybe big enough to rip a cart apart. Likely 100+lbs.
> 
> The MJQ motor is a 7.2" dia frame also but uses a 5" core and 45 slots with a bit narrower brush. Likely ~15lbs lighter. Ultimate torque lower by 5/7 vs MTY. Speed-torque performance similar but derated current wise but might tolerate higher voltage.
> 
> ...


Superb 

I think it was 86lbs.
What is the difference between 33 slot and 45 slot and 5"core and 7"core?
And do you know the rpm/per volt?

I do want burnout, so i think the MTY suits me better.

As im may run as high as 144v and 500amp burst, i think the MTY will fit me better.

You said speed protection.

Im may use a Paul and Sabrina controller, with this motor.
What kind of speed protection where you thinking about?

I also wonder what kind of throttle i should use with the controller :S

OHH i almost forgot
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prestolite...tor-Raymond-Forklift-/272157432842?rmvSB=true

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prestolite...ymond-Forklift-Motor-/350858345973?rmvSB=true

The RU version looks cleaner, but it has some rust on the brush wires? Is this a bad sign? and which of them would you choose?

Thanks for all good info 

Best Regards

Thomas


----------

